# Burning Sensation Behind Your Eyeballs When You Urinate?



## RescueShirts.com (Jul 22, 2007)

You know those patients that seem to answer "yes" to every question you ask (regarding symptoms)?

Next time, ask them "Do You Have A Burning Sensation Behind Your Eyeballs When You Urinate?"

If they answer yes... you can pretty much figure that they will answer "yes" to ANY question.

I told one of my partners about this question and they thought I was joking... then about 5 weeks later, I actually used it on scene and I thought my partner's jaw was going to hit the floor.


----------

